# Wahlbergii + ocellata wing pic side by side



## macro junkie (Feb 25, 2008)

I was thinking this might help someone to determine if they have Wahlbergii or not.


----------



## king_frog (Feb 25, 2008)

Wow, nice one. I thought it was the other way around.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Feb 25, 2008)

Before you get raved at Scott just remember the "9" changes from individual to individual  

Nice photo though, btw to get a neaar 100% determintion get a shot of the thorax


----------



## blitzmantis (Feb 25, 2008)

I wouldn't call these two species different species... To me it just looked like variations in the wings, are occelatas more aggressive then Wahlbergiis or visa versa?


----------



## Christian (Feb 25, 2008)

For God's sake, one last time: The wing patterns don't help, they are too variable. How many times does it have to be written that the wings are completely unimportant until it has reached the last one? Maybe someone should start a poll to answer this last question. I will not explain it again. Check the other posts. &lt;_&lt; 

And yes, _Ps. ocellata_ and _wahlbergii_ ARE different species.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Feb 25, 2008)

Wooo i as right :lol:


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 25, 2008)

blitzmantis said:


> I wouldn't call these two species different species... To me it just looked like variations in the wings, are occelatas more aggressive then Wahlbergiis or visa versa?


walbergie grows bigger


----------



## Rob Byatt (Feb 25, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> walbergie grows bigger


Nope, size has absolutely nothing to do with it !  

Scott, check BN for the distinctions - the correct way of identifying the species.

Stop stressing Christian out people, he'll end up like me :lol:


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 25, 2008)

Morpheus uk said:


> Before you get raved at Scott just remember the "9" changes from individual to individual  Nice photo though, btw to get a neaar 100% determintion get a shot of the thorax


i wil be doing comparisons photos of the shield and other parts of the body..il post them up soon.


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 25, 2008)

Rob Byatt said:


> Nope, size has absolutely nothing to do with it !  Scott, check BN for the distinctions - the correct way of identifying the species.
> 
> Stop stressing Christian out people, he'll end up like me :lol:


My Wahlbergii male is bigger than ocellata male.And from the pics i saw of yens females it looked the same with them?


----------



## asdsdf (Feb 25, 2008)

Morpheus uk said:


> Before you get raved at Scott just remember the "9" changes from individual to individual  Nice photo though, btw to get a neaar 100% determintion get a shot of the thorax


So says the one not sure about his own. (A while back.)


----------



## Morpheus uk (Feb 26, 2008)

Lol, well hes still a sad lonely male whalbergii  

As for size what happens if you get a large P.O and a midget P.W?


----------



## Rob Byatt (Feb 26, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> My Wahlbergii male is bigger than ocellata male.And from the pics i saw of yens females it looked the same with them?


For the last time.....SIZE HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH IT  

I'm 5'9" with blonde hair. My mate is 6'5" and ginger. Does this make us diffferent species ?


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 26, 2008)

Rob Byatt said:


> For the last time.....SIZE HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH IT  I'm 5'9" with blonde hair. My mate is 6'5" and ginger. Does this make us diffferent species ?


well yes..ginger people are a different species..hahahahahaha :lol:


----------



## Rob Byatt (Feb 26, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> well yes..ginger people are a different species..hahahahahaha :lol:


I wish they were


----------

